# HDDHackr 1.40



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2013)

HDDHackr has been updated.
The famous DOS program (MS DOS not commandprompt) to flash security sectors to non official 360 HDD's has recieved an update.

This update brings some bugfixes as well as support for 320GB HDD's and 500GB HDD's ?



> * Updated SATA and PATA controller list
> * Added support for 320GB and 500GB hard drives (HDDSS.BIN required)
> * Added support to adjust Idle Timer (IntelliPark)
> * Confirmed HddHacker supports hard drives manufactured till 2013


 

To my knowledge and as of today, no 500GB 360 HDD has been released.
So don't ask for HDD Security sectors, nor for the 500GB one.


Source: 360 crunch


----------

